# I got in an accident in my way to pickup a client - Uber doesn't care



## Doinanona (Aug 10, 2021)

I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How long have you been Uber driving?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I bet Uber cares more than you think. They probably have you deactivated until you can prove to them the repairs are complete, and they might hold the accident against you in the next background check.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Like you said, you got in the way of the accident. Next time, leave 2 car lengths between you and the car in front of you and no one will projectile vomit their car into you. Must've not been a question on your drivers' test.

Uber will not fix your car. They are not affiliated.

I don't understand why everyone is claiming Uber is responsible simply because an accident happens before or during a trip? It's like going after Bank of America when you're a bank teller, because you get into an accident on your lunch break. You are not employed by Uber. You are a contractor partnering with Uber.

Also, expect your insurance carrier to drop you if you didn't have rideshare insurance.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


If you ever expect Uber to step up and look out for their drivers, you are sadly mistaken. Think of Uber as a partner that enjoys throwing their ICs under the bus, whenever the opportunity presents. This explains why they can deactivate at will and not even give the drivers any due process.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


Uber’s insurance only kicks in if you have passengers in the car. It would have been better for you to just cancel the ride and turn off the app and not bring up Uber at all during the exchanging of insurance phase of the post accident. That way your insurance won’t drop you for being an Uber driver.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If it wasnt your fault you shouldnt have told anyone except the at fault drivers insurance company
Lesson hopefully learned...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think " I got into an Accident " is understood, as that statement by itself implies you were at fault.

Now You'll have to prove the car is fixed, pictures and a new inspection. When if you stayed quite you wouldn't have to go through all that. Cept dealing with the other parties Ins and getting your car fixed if it is not totaled.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

3 hour new member. he canceled and contacted uber faster than he to a piss.
you got rideshare insurance. now it becomes a headache. how big is the damage $1100 - 2500 duct with uber. THINK MAN..THINK...

I was sincere... Wheres that movie playing at..this is a tough game


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

You are a bad employee or not?


Why would you tell Gruber??


----------



## Doinanona (Aug 10, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I bet Uber cares more than you think. They probably have you deactivated until you can prove to them the repairs are complete, and they might hold the accident against you in the next background check.



What are you talking about? The accident happened yesterday and nobody from Uber called me after I reported the accident (they say in the app that after you report an accident, somebody will contact you). Because it happened while I was driving to pick up a client ( 2 minutes away), my insurance declined the coverage saying that Uber is responsible because I had an assignment at that moment. Uber is saying to wait....but how long? My matter is not important to them. At this time, I should have my car at a shop to be fixed and I should have a rental to get to my regular job. This is the care that an Uber driver gets from the company.


----------



## Doinanona (Aug 10, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you ever expect Uber to step up and look out for their drivers, you are sadly mistaken. Think of Uber as a partner that enjoys throwing their ICs under the bus, whenever the opportunity presents. This explains why they can deactivate at will and not even give the drivers any due process.


who will work for them, if they don't care? It is very expensive to fix a car after an accident. In addition, it was not my fault. A drunk addicted jerk hit a car projecting it in my car while I was waiting at a stop sign. My fault was to be there at that moment.


----------



## Doinanona (Aug 10, 2021)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I don't think " I got into an Accident " is understood, as that statement by itself implies you were at fault.
> 
> Now You'll have to prove the car is fixed, pictures and a new inspection. When if you stayed quiet you wouldn't have to go through all that. Cept dealing with the other parties Ins and getting your car fixed if it is not totaled.


It wasn't my fault. A car hit another car projecting it in my car while I was waiting at a stop sign. I was scared, very mad.... I had to cancel the trip because the customer was waiting...this is all I could do at that moment. Then I called Police and my insurance because I thought that they will handle the situation. However, no matter who's fault was, they say in the app that after reporting an accident, they will call. Nobody called me, and they are moving very slow...it is like I am at their mercy What is important for me is nothing to them. I feel that I have to fight with them to help me.


----------



## Doinanona (Aug 10, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If it wasnt your fault you shouldnt have told anyone except the at fault drivers insurance company
> Lesson hopefully learned...


the price of being honest....


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

never report jack s to uber unless someone is dead


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Doinanona said:


> My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber


do you have a RS rider attached to your personal insurance?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

SHalester said:


> do you have a RS rider attached to your personal insurance?


not likely


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Doinanona said:


> the price of being honest....


Yes it is keep acceptance rate up with 
cancellation and income down
5 *** for you !!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*UBER DOESN'T CARE.*



Got that right


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber’s insurance only kicks in if you have passengers in the car. It would have been better for you to just cancel the ride and turn off the app and not bring up Uber at all during the exchanging of insRurance phase of the post accident. That way your insurance won’t drop you for being an Uber driver.


Are you sure on this . Only if pax is in your car ? I thought uber terrible insurance did cover you if you were on the way to the pax with the app on. Technically your driving for them . Again uber insurance has a ded of what 2500 ? 2000 ?
You personal should have typical 500 or 1000 . I wonder if this person even had personal ? Rental car ; Driver did not have a car . Interesting . So the driver had to of had uber or rental car insurance . How would the driver be insured when the app is turned off ??? So there goes the drivers credit .


----------



## Matt H in PHX (Jul 11, 2021)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


I feel for you. I learned very quickly not to tell Uber anything related to Vehicle issues, as they disabled my app when I naively tried to use their "Roadside Assistance" to tow my car (which I lease through THEIR Hertz Partner) when the battery died in the Phoenix heat.

I now have AAA. Lol.

Sorry about your situation. I pray it works out for you.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Doinanona said:


> the price of being honest....


Don't confuse honesty with how you went about this. 

To boot, if your insurance company doesn't have you covered under rideshare insurance, you were being dishonest with them.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are you sure on this . Only if pax is in your car ? I thought uber terrible insurance did cover you if you were on the way to the pax with the app on. Technically your driving for them . Again uber insurance has a ded of what 2500 ? 2000 ?
> You personal should have typical 500 or 1000 . I wonder if this person even had personal ? Rental car ; Driver did not have a car . Interesting . So the driver had to of had uber or rental car insurance . How would the driver be insured when the app is turned off ??? So there goes the drivers credit .


Yes.

You're not covered by Uber's insurance unless the PAX is in the vehicle.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yes.
> 
> You're not covered by Uber's insurance unless the PAX is in the vehicle.


The worst outcome of this event is if the postor of this thread does not have rideshare rider on his automobile insurance. Insurance company will definitely be cancelling his policy and he will now be uninsurable and considered "high risk" like a brand new driver.

All this trouble to make a measly $7.00 - $10.00 for a trip.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The worst outcome of this event is if the postor of this thread does not have rideshare rider on his automobile insurance. Insurance company will definitely be cancelling his policy and he will now be uninsurable and considered "high risk" like a brand new driver.
> 
> All this trouble to make a measly $7.00 - $10.00 for a trip.


pretty extreme punishment ,given the situation.....i dont say anything to them ,i dont answer their stupid in app questions either


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


I'm in NJ, and coverage for rideshare is covered by law, so YMMV...

In NJ, after accepting a trip but before the pax gets in, Uber only covers your liability. Nothing else. And your private insurance, unless you have a Rideshare Endorsement, won't cover you at all if you are logged into the app.

Read your policies!


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Uber will not cover this. The driver was not at fault. It's 100% on the other driver that hit him at the stop sign. With that being said, good luck on getting anything fixed on your car in a timely manner.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> That way your insurance won’t drop you for being an Uber driver.


They will, as I know insurance companies automatically sending requests to these companies nowadays.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

You’re not the at fault driver if you’re stopped at a stop sign and a car ricochets into you. The at fault driver and their insurance is responsible for repairing your car, with zero deductible and possibly rental car reimbursement. Unless that driver is uninsured, there’s no reason to involve uber insurance.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

forqalso said:


> You’re not the at fault driver if you’re stopped at a stop sign and a car ricochets into you. The at fault driver and their insurance is responsible for repairing your car, with zero deductible and possibly rental car reimbursement. Unless that driver is uninsured, there’s no reason to involve uber insurance.


Not if your car then hits the car in front of you.

You have liability. get a great lawyer!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Not if your car then hits the car in front of you.
> 
> You have liability. get a great lawyer!


Is that what happened in this case? You’re wrong in your hypothetical anyway. The liability is on the car that caused the accident.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


 the driver who hit the car that got projected into you, is responsible for your damages. Who is that drivers insurance? You need to be calling them and filing a claim.



kingcorey321 said:


> Are you sure on this . Only if pax is in your car ? I thought uber terrible insurance did cover you if you were on the way to the pax with the app on


Uber's insurance covers you on your way to passenger but only for liability



PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Don't confuse honesty with how you went about this.
> 
> To boot, if your insurance company doesn't have you covered under rideshare insurance, you were being dishonest with them.


That's not true. Not every insurance company offers Rideshare insurance. Mine does not


Amos69 said:


> Not if your car then hits the car in front of you.
> 
> You have liability. get a great lawyer!


OP didn't hit another car. His car didn't hit a car in front of him. Driver 1 hit Driver 2 causing Driver 2's car to hit OP's car. OP was the last car to get hit in the chain reaction.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Like you said, you got in the way of the accident. Next time, leave 2 car lengths between you and the car in front of you and no one will projectile vomit their car into you. Must've not been a question on your drivers' test.
> 
> Uber will not fix your car. They are not affiliated.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot 🙄


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yes.
> 
> You're not covered by Uber's insurance unless the PAX is in the vehicle.


Wrong Uber does cover you when you are in route to a PAX 


https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You made so many mistakes I don't know where to begin....honesty is number 1.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


it's not your fault shouldn't the car that hit you be paying for the damage.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Wrong Uber does cover you when you are in route to a PAX
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


Only your liability. Read it close. He wasn’t at fault here, So Uber’s full Coverage will not cover anything, including uninsured motorist.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Carlos unique said:


> You're an idiot 🙄


I'm a happy idiot. What does that make you?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> That's not true. Not every insurance company offers Rideshare insurance. Mine does not


First of all, let him speak for himself. He has had the opportunity and made it silently clear he hadn't notified them about performing rideshare services.

Second, if your insurance company knows you're doing rideshare, they don't offer it, and they don't care that you're performing those services, you are one lucky individual. Savor that until they lose their integrity and jump on board with what all of the other insurance companies are now doing.

Thirdly, it isn't untrue. If your insurance company is unaffected by rideshare or it makes no difference to them, that doesn't make the statement untrue where it applies. Which in this case, it applies.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Note to all. If you don't capture an image of your waybill when you accept a trip maybe you should start.

If you are in an accident before you cancel the trip take a picture of your waybill. This is the information you need, you can't get it again after you cancel the ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea


Doinanona said:


> What are you talking about? The accident happened yesterday and nobody from Uber called me after I reported the accident (they say in the app that after you report an accident, somebody will contact you). Because it happened while I was driving to pick up a client ( 2 minutes away), my insurance declined the coverage saying that Uber is responsible because I had an assignment at that moment. Uber is saying to wait....but how long? My matter is not important to them. At this time, I should have my car at a shop to be fixed and I should have a rental to get to my regular job. This is the care that an Uber driver gets from the company.


Think.
Think about it.

Why are you here?
What could/should you have done different? (for next time)

You are here because you put your personal car, and apparently ONLY transportation in taxi service. You put assets worth tens of thousands of dollars at risk for a return of $3 per ride. That doesn't make sense to me. If McDonalds offered you $20 an hour to cook for them, but you had to bring your own commercial stove and oven with you ($10,000), would you do it?
THEN, you did that without sufficient insurance coverage. It's been a while since I drove, but unless things have changed the RS rider was pennies ... I think I paid $350 a year. If you had that rider it would be an argument between Uber and your insurance as to who pays. Your car would be in the shop and the insurance companies would be arguing - and you wouldn't know or care. 

What should you do now?
~ Argue and fight. 
~ Small Claims Court is your friend.
~ Get a job.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I got a $500,000 ride share policy with Progressive. Not expensive, either. Only costs me another $15 ish bucks a month.

Anyone driving without the coverage is just plain dumb.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea
> 
> Think.
> Think about it.
> ...


Why would his insurance be involved? Or Uber’s? He was rear ended, while stopped. The at fault driver is responsible.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

For those who don't know what Uber's insurance covers:

*Insurance for rideshare drivers with Uber*








*Offline or the Driver app is off*

Your chosen personal insurance company and coverages apply









*Available or waiting for a ride request*
Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
Third-party liability if your personal auto insurance doesn’t apply¹

$50,000 in bodily injury per person
$100,000 in bodily injury per accident
$25,000 in property damage per accident









*En route to pick up riders and during trips*
Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:

$1,000,000 third-party liability
Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury²
Contingent comprehensive and collision³
Up to actual cash value of car with a* $2,500 deductible (Effective 3/1/2021)*
Certain vehicles offered through the Vehicle Marketplace are subject to a $1,000 deductible

Source: https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> Why would his insurance be involved? Or Uber’s? He was rear ended, while stopped. The at fault driver is responsible.


The kind of insurance I have if an accident happens, I call MY insurance company and take the car for repairs. That's it. No argument, no phone calls or BS. I don't care who's insurance pays. If its my fault, my insurance pays. If its your fault, yours pays. Money is money and I only care about getting the car fixed.
Fix it and move along with life.

OP has a different situation. It doesn't matter if it's the other guys at fault because he is not insured .. not represented. He's gotta do his own representation. Oh, and if his insurance company should decide that he is not insured for that ride ... let's say that it's a good thing no body was hurt.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You got commercial insurance period to cover all. As I have many years


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> The kind of insurance I have if an accident happens, I call MY insurance company and take the car for repairs. That's it. No argument, no phone calls or BS. I don't care who's insurance pays. If its my fault, my insurance pays. If its your fault, yours pays. Money is money and I only care about getting the car fixed.
> Fix it and move along with life.
> 
> OP has a different situation. It doesn't matter if it's the other guys at fault because he is not insured .. not represented. He's gotta do his own representation. Oh, and if his insurance company should decide that he is not insured for that ride ... let's say that it's a good thing no body was hurt.


I must have missed the part where he mentioned anyone being uninsured. The OP is not at fault as he has described the accident, he should contact the at fault driver’s insurance to have his car repaired and rental paid for.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Like you said, you got in the way of the accident. Next time, leave 2 car lengths between you and the car in front of you and no one will projectile vomit their car into you. Must've not been a question on your drivers' test.
> 
> Uber will not fix your car. They are not affiliated.
> 
> ...


Do you have ANY understanding how UBER insurance work? Please do your research before posting misleading comments .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Doinanona said:


> It wasn't my fault. A car hit another car projecting it in my car while I was waiting at a stop sign. I was scared, very mad.... I had to cancel the trip because the customer was waiting...this is all I could do at that moment. Then I called Police and my insurance because I thought that they will handle the situation. However, no matter who's fault was, they say in the app that after reporting an accident, they will call. Nobody called me, and they are moving very slow...it is like I am at their mercy What is important for me is nothing to them. I feel that I have to fight with them to help me.


Uber insurance should cover . The problem you got is that you canceled the trip before you arrived and it is not showing in the app . Try to log in on a laptop and enter your online dashboard . You need to pull the Waybill of that specific trip to use on your claim.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Uber insurance should cover . The problem you got is that you canceled the trip before you arrived and it is not showing in the app . Try to log in on a laptop and enter your online dashboard . You need to pull the Waybill of that specific trip to use on your claim.


I don't think you can get a waybill for a trip in the past. At least I don't know of a way to. Once I accept my next ping the previous waybill is gone forever. My procedure:

Accept ping, get shot of waybill. It will be missing the drop-off destination.
Pick-up PAX and start trip. Get new shot of waybill showing all information.
If PAX makes destination change get shot of waybill after ending the trip showing final destination.

As time permits delete all but final waybill for trip from my phone. I delete final waybills two full weeks after I get paid for the trips. This gives me a 2-3 week buffer incase a rider disputes a trip and Uber you know wants you to remember all the details after you did another 100 or so trips.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

There is a way to report a crash on the app and also call support . I would record the conversation amd try to get everything by email .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> I must have missed the part where he mentioned anyone being uninsured. The OP is not at fault as he has described the accident, he should contact the at fault driver’s insurance to have his car repaired and rental paid for.


It's hard to get OP to respond. 

I assumed that he did not have ride share insurance. I assumed that because if he had I don't think we'd be here. 
If the other insurance company won't pay, his insurance co would process under the 'uninsured motorist' clause and repair his car - then sue the other driver. Then the other driver would sue their own insurance company for 'breach of contract' for not insuring them.
Since he does NOT have anyone in his corner, the other insurance company will refuse and ignore knowing that a very high percentage of people will just shrug and say 'They turned me down' and allow themselves to be screwed.

He is here because he's basically uninsured.


.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> It's hard to get OP to respond.
> 
> I assumed that he did not have ride share insurance. I assumed that because if he had I don't think we'd be here.
> If the other insurance company won't pay, his insurance co would process under the 'uninsured motorist' clause and repair his car - then sue the other driver. Then the other driver would sue their own insurance company for 'breach of contract' for not insuring them.
> ...


What reason is there for the at fault driver’s insurance to not pay?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> What reason is there for the at fault driver’s insurance to not pay?


That is their JOB.
That is what they DO.

What is the reason for a lion to EAT YOU?
What is the reason for a politician to LIE TO YOU?

It's their job to:
1) collect premiums, and
2) find ways to not pay claims.


.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> It's hard to get OP to respond.
> 
> I assumed that he did not have ride share insurance. I assumed that because if he had I don't think we'd be here.
> If the other insurance company won't pay, his insurance co would process under the 'uninsured motorist' clause and repair his car - then sue the other driver. Then the other driver would sue their own insurance company for 'breach of contract' for not insuring them.
> ...


No they won’t . If they denny the claim and your insurance do not cover , you are screw . You need to file a civil suit against the other party .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

forqalso said:


> What reason is there for the at fault driver’s insurance to not pay?


Because they can .


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> Because they can .





UberBastid said:


> That is their JOB.
> That is what they DO.
> 
> What is the reason for a lion to EAT YOU?
> ...


They still have to give a reason. What reason will they use to not pay for the damage to the car stopped at a stop sign? You two act like no insurance company has ever paid a claim to anyone; and if so, why are you wasting your money on your policy?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> What reason will they use to not pay for the damage to the car stopped at a stop sign?


What reason?
How about: "Our accident investigation team has determined that you were at fault for the incident; therefore we are declining your claim."

How's that?
See? I could be a claims adjuster.


.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> "Our accident investigation team has determined that you were at fault for the incident; therefore we are declining your claim."


not in calif. Your own insurance would pay since there isn't a clause in there that says 'if you are the dope that caused the accident, we won't pay a dime'. However, they will pay and then your rates will be adjusted......upwards.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> What reason?
> How about: "Our accident investigation team has determined that you were at fault for the incident; therefore we are declining your claim."
> 
> How's that?
> ...


Reason ? Your claim Is denied.

Insurance Cos will only pay the claims that they know will be more expensive in the long run if they don’t .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> would pay since there isn't a clause in there that says 'if you are the dope that caused the accident


No.
But I bet there's a clause that says that "if you are a dope that drives a vehicle for rideshare you are not insured by us and we will not pay."

See, there's two insurance companies here.
There's mine. I drive Uber. But I don't have a rideshare rider. 
There's yours. 
You rear end me.

Your insurance company refuses to pay me because you tell them good story (or they know that I'm not properly insured).
My insurance company refuses to pay me because I don't have a RS rider.

So, yea, in that scenario I am on my own. I have to sue you for my damages ... and your insurance company will prolly pay if I win so you don't have to sue them for breach of contract.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not in calif. Your own insurance would pay since there isn't a clause in there that says 'if you are the dope that caused the accident, we won't pay a dime'. However, they will pay and then your rates will be adjusted......upwards.


Only if you got full cover policy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Only if you got full cover policy.


they will pay to the limits of whatever coverage you have.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> they will pay to the limits of whatever coverage you have.


... and if you don't have RS coverage, that limit is zero.

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... and if you don't have RS coverage, that limit is zero.
> 
> .


well, of course, I was responding to the notion insurance would not pay for damage to your car because YOU fraked up and caused it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, of course, I was responding to the notion insurance would not pay for damage to your car because YOU fraked up and caused it.


Insurance company will not pay ANY claim that they don't HAVE TO.

If he screwed up and you don't have coverage ... you're good but might have to sue him.
If YOU screwed up and you don't have coverage for your screw up - you're hosed.
But, if he screwed up and does NOT have insurance, and you're driving with no RS coverage then you don't have any coverage for uninsured motorists, and you're hosed because in reality - both of you are uninsured.

.






.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In the state of florida... (the only state I know by heart)

Your insurance company is legally allowed to leave you hanging in the wind with no money to fix your car,

And uber is not legally required to pay your damages, just your liability.


Sucks but that's the situation.

This "hole" in your insurance is well known about, and a very big hole that has bitten many people in the ass.

If uber takes a stand that they won't cover you, get out the duct tape and tin snips and cut off everything that is keeping your car from moving, and duct tape everything else back together...

That's about you're only option.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> What reason?
> How about: "Our accident investigation team has determined that you were at fault for the incident; therefore we are declining your claim."
> 
> How's that?
> ...


Since I got my first driver license over 40 years ago, I have never had a claim denied when dealing with the at fault driver’s insurance. In fact, I can’t think of anyone I know that has ever had a issue getting compensated by the at fault driver’s insurance company. My next door neighbor’s 16 year old son was rear ended driving through a Safeway parking lot. Wouldn’t he be the one an insurance company tried to screw over? A young, inexperienced driver in a private lot. It’s the perfect storm for a crooked insurer. Nope, his car is in the body shop and he’s driving a rental. The at fault driver’s insurance didn’t even try to block a teenager from getting the replacement rental.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> Since I got my first driver license over 40 years ago, I have never had a claim denied when dealing with the at fault driver’s insurance. In fact, I can’t think of anyone I know that has ever had a issue getting compensated by the at fault driver’s insurance company. My next door neighbor’s 16 year old son was rear ended driving through a Safeway parking lot. Wouldn’t he be the one an insurance company tried to screw over? A young, inexperienced driver in a private lot. It’s the perfect storm for a crooked insurer. Nope, his car is in the body shop and he’s driving a rental. The at fault driver’s insurance didn’t even try to block a teenager from getting the replacement rental.


I dunno how insurance companies 'think'. Or if they do.
Why does Uber do the things they do? I dunno.

I have found that it often depends on the adjuster you get.
I had one once, not long ago, that would not pay any where NEAR what my damages were. And it was clearly his insureds fault. It was witnessed by an off-duty FBI agent. 

We agreed on the damages to the car, and that was settled straight away.

My injuries and lost work and medical bills ... now, that was a different matter.
I missed three months work (uber driving) and had long records showing how much I usually made and prorated that to a daily cost. Came to about $7500. Uncovered medical was about $3000.
The last conversation I had with the adjuster he offered me $5k. I said, see you in court next Tuesday. He said, "If you send me a copy of the judges decision, I will see to it that is paid within a week."
The judge found in my favor to the max allowed, $10,000. The insurance company paid quickly.

Why? They saw the same docs the judge did Maybe the adjuster couldn't do it, everybody has bosses. Maybe a judges decision doesn't count 'against' him for settlements for the quarter therefore affecting his bonus ... 
I dunno. Don't care. I have no problem telling my story to 'da judge'.

But, that was my experience.

.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> It's hard to get OP to respond.


Because folks like him only come to this forum when their future in Uber partnership is in jeopardy. They want answers and want them now and then they're gone with the wind. They're not like all the leaches who live, breathe, eat, and sleep this forum long after their services are no longer required. All those who threaten to leave. "This is my last post!" Yeah, right. Worse than meth heads.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> Uber insurance should cover


They should?
Why is that?
They'll cover the driver under the uninsured/underinsured portion, only if the injuries/loss exceeded the limits of the at fault person's insurance policy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The problem is that the driver fell into the "you're not insured by uber, nor your insurance company" hole.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Insurance company will not pay ANY claim that they don't HAVE TO.


again, nope. They don't have a variable that says if they don't like a claim they can avoid it. There must be a legit reason; one spelled out in the coverage and allowed by Insurance Commission of Calif. 

Now, if you are saying if you don't have coverage for something ie uninsured coverage, then sure that won't be covered. Clearly there is a difference.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> again, nope. They don't have a variable that says if they don't like a claim they can avoid it. There must be a legit reason; one spelled out in the coverage and allowed by Insurance Commission of Calif.
> 
> Now, if you are saying if you don't have coverage for something ie uninsured coverage, then sure that won't be covered. Clearly there is a difference.


Oh, well .... um ...
Then I guess my most recent experience with an auto accident where I had to sue the other driver was a hallucination.
Sampling too much of my inventory? It sure is a vivid false memory. Oh well.

I bet there are virtually NO COURT CASES involving an insurance company.
Anywhere.
Ever.

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> had to sue the other driver was a hallucination.


if you had coverage and you didn't stray into something that voids or is not covered, then you did get a raw deal. But with no details, hard to say for sure. You say 'other; driver, which tells me it wasn't YOUR insurance and that is what I'm going with when you said insurance don't pay for covered incidents.

But as you said insurance companies don't have a willie nilly variable to say no when they 'feel' like it. Insurance in CAlif is regulated, right? Oh, sorry, by democrats. My apologies.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Only your liability. Read it close. He wasn’t at fault here, So Uber’s full Coverage will not cover anything, including uninsured motorist.


Reread what I linked to you have collision if you carry it on your normal insurance policy Uber will cover you with a $2,500 deductible so they will repair
your car


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Insurance in CAlif is regulated, right? Oh, sorry, by democrats. My apologies.


Well, it's regulated by California government.
They've been 'defunded.'
I'm sorry too.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> But with no details,


Well ok, if you insist. You must be bored.

I had just accepted a ping and was on the way.
I was east bound on Highway 299. A fellow in lane one quickly changed lanes to try to make an exit ... he shouldn't have. I was in the way. He didn't care.
It was a side swipe connection at about 50 or so.

We pulled over, a man pulled over behind us. He walked up and showed me a gold badge and asked if I was ok. I said that "I think so", he went to the other car and talked for a second. He came back to me and said, "I am an off duty federal officer. I saw what happened and I will write a report. I suggest you call CHP." And he left. I cancelled the ride.

Few minutes later CHP shows up, asks some questions and we all go on our way. I notify Uber of the accident. I notify my insurance company.

Two days go by. My car is not deactivated, I am still able to access the ap. I send ANOTHER notification to Uber. I get contacted by my insurance company (Farmers) and they tell me that they're working on it and to contact the other guys insurance. (Geico)

A week later my insurance co says that it's not my fault and that its obvious. The adjuster at Farmers tells to me to work with Geico that they know it's not my fault, and she gives me the Geico adjuster contact info. I get a copy of the report the cop (FBI) wrote. He tells the same story I did above. 

Geico sends me to a body shop for an estimate. It came in at about $2k, and I knew I could get it fixed for half that .. so I accepted it. 

Meantime I cant work. Hurt. In two months doc releases me to go back. I contact Geico and tell them I'm ready. Send in documentation for the last YEAR of work for Uber. Average was pretty steady, about $1500 a month. I asked for a pro-rated reimbursement. They offered half.

I sent more documentation from my doctor, hospital, MRI scans. I gave them everything they asked for. They stuck to their low ball number. I talked by phone with the adjuster ... he just didn't believe me, I said. "Okey dokie ... well, we'll see if the judge believes me, ok?" He was game for that, so I filed against the other driver the next day.

Two months later: The morning of the hearing he called and offered me a pretty good bump. To $7500. I said, "Ya know if you'd of offered that three months ago .. I'd of taken it. But, no, not now. If you want to save embarrassment before your insured, I will take $10k." We both laughed and said good bye.

I showed the judge the same things I showed the adjuster. 
The judge found in my favor for $10,741 but reduced it to the small claims limit of $10k.

I sent a copy of the decision to the adjuster (per his request) and I had payment in hand in about a week.

Throughout this whole thing, Uber NEVER RESPONDED IN ANY WAY to me about the accident. Never suspended my account, never requested a safety inspection, never did a damn thing. 
Ignored it. Didn't even acknowledge receipt of the notifications I sent them. Nuttin.

I got six months off with pay ... and if the adjuster haddn't been such a d!ck, it would have been half that.


.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Well ok, if you insist. You must be bored.
> 
> I had just accepted a ping and was on the way.
> I was east bound on Highway 299. A fellow in lane one quickly changed lanes to try to make an exit ... he shouldn't have. I was in the way. He didn't care.
> ...


Geico is truly the worst when it comes to their insured being responsible for the accident. They disgust me. I was at a dead stop leaving concert venue with two passengers in the back seat when one of their insured slammed in the back of me. He was ticketed on site as well as he assumed 100% liability. Geico even confirmed they we're assuming 100% liability. Tell me how I lost everything because of them! The adjuster was Pure Evil. There is no other way to describe her.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Geico is truly the worst when it comes to their insured being responsible for the accident. They disgust me. I was at a dead stop leaving concert venue with two passengers in the back seat when one of their insured slammed in the back of me. He was ticketed on site as well as he assumed 100% liability. Geico even confirmed they we're assuming 100% liability. Tell me how I lost everything because of them! The adjuster was Pure Evil. There is no other way to describe her.


Small claims court is your friend.
State law also requires binding arbitration that isn't all that expensive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Uber NEVER RESPONDED IN ANY WAY to me about the accident.


sorry all that happened to you. I'd never depend on Uber. If my insurance company wanted to deal with them and the other driver; fine, knock yourself out. That's what I pay for: you go deal with this on my behalf. Just fix my car and me (if needed).

Circling back, an insurance company that operates in calif can't just refuse to pay a claim because they don't want to, which was my point upstream somewhere. Gotta be a reason, or one there was no coverage for this or that reason.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> sorry all that happened to you. I'd never depend on Uber.


Oh, no biggie.
I expect to be treated like crap from them, and was therefore never disappointed.
In fact ... ignored is the way I preferred it.
I can protect myself.



SHalester said:


> an insurance company that operates in calif can't just refuse to pay a claim because they don't want to


Of course not. In the letter it did not say that the reason for them not paying was because they "didn't feel like it." I'd love to see THAT in writing. They used legal speak to basically say that my claim was not believable. And THAT is a good enough reason. I just needed to find someone with more authority than the adjuster to believe me -- and I did.
And, their delay tactic cost them a lot of money. They'd turn me down and I'd go back to the doctor and get another month off. 
Then a month would go by and they'd turn me down, and I'd go back to the doc and get another month off.
I told him once: "Take your time; you are paying for it, not me."

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> They used legal speak to basically say that my claim was not believable


well, that wasn't they didn't feel like it. which was my point.

btw, as noted, you have recourse to complain when screwed by your own insurance company. Right here in calif. An elected position even. You could run for it. hahahahahaha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, that wasn't they didn't feel like it. which was my point.
> 
> btw, as noted, you have recourse to complain when screwed by your own insurance company. Right here in calif. An elected position even. You could run for it. hahahahahaha


Insurance Commissioner?

That was John Garamendi's start, wasn't it?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That was John Garamendi's start, wasn't it?


...turned out well for him, right? go for it. Oh, what am I saying. You haven't driven in how many years?  A club I just joined since I joined different: full time W2 workers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, that wasn't they didn't feel like it. which was my point.


When an unscrupulous landlord does not want to rent to a person of color ... or a person of a certain religion ... do you think he TELLS THEM THAT?
"I'm not ever going to rent to a black Jew San Francisco gay liberal".

Nope. She says, "Sorry, I received a better suited application" or "you haven't been on the job long enough." 
Insurance companies are not stupid. Evil, but not stupid.

Here's a news flash for you: Insurance companies, banks and politicians are CROOKED, and when it is to their benefit WILL LIE.


.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...turned out well for him, right? go for it. Oh, what am I saying. You haven't driven in how many years?  A club I just joined since I joined different: full time W2 workers.


He always reminded me of a Muppet. His mouth is hinged way back on his head ... looks like a cartoon caricature to me. 
There are a few jobs I could never, ever do.
Politician is one of them.
When asked a question, IF I choose to answer it, I usually begin the answer with the word "yes" or "no". Then go on for clarification or explanation.
When was the last time you saw a politician do that?


.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> When was the last time you saw a politician do that?


is that a trick question? Unlike a few here I only really pay a lot of attention when it is time to vote. Otherwise, I ignore 'them' as much as possible. 

But here's the thing: they were all voted in. By us. Noodle that. 

And yes I already voted and mailed by ballot. Hopefully the trump idiot who runs the USPO won't slow down the delivery too much. Voted NO, but wrote in 'donald duck' just in case.🤷‍♂️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Here's a news flash for you: Insurance companies, banks and politicians are CROOKED, and when it is to their benefit WILL LIE.


sorry, are you preaching to somebody who believes the same thing? Isn't that redundant?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> But here's the thing: they were all voted in. By us. Noodle that.


You believe that?

But yea, we deserve whatever we get.
The people of Venezuela did too ... now they walking north to soil OUR nest too.

Think Canada will take us when WE start walking north?

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You believe that?


,...and you do as well, no matter what you might post here. 

speaking of, got a nice notice that the USPO now has my ballot and will be delivering it shortly to where ever it goes prior to counting. Guess the turd running USPO hasn't mucked much with Calif mail deliveries.......yet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have all of our ballots; three for wifey, and only two for me.
I will fill them all out tonite.

We are evacuating our home in favor of a hotel in town. PGE is cutting off our electricity tonite at 6pm till Thursday at 10am.
The air is SO thick that I can't chance that wifey and tiny dog won't get sick.

I was lucky to get a room. There are rows of firefighters trying to get a room.
Let em sleep in the truck.

It used to be wonderful living in California.


/


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

Doinanona said:


> I was 2 minutes away to pick up a customer when a car hit another car and projected it in my car. I was stopped at a stop sign when this happened. I used the app to cancel the trip and I selected " I got in an accident". However, nobody from Uber support called me and when I looked later, the app was off. That trip is not shown in the history of my trips. I am trying to reach somebody from Uber to handle the situation because I need my car fixed sooner. My insurance cannot handle the situation as long as I was driving after I received an assignment from Uber (that is so bad because they arranged for a rental and also made the arrangement to get my cat today in a body shop). I was sincere and I told them that I was on my way to pick up a customer and then they told me that the situation must be handled by Uber. Now I am stuck with Uber who DON T CARE- NOBODY CALLS ME. Everything is handled by the drivers' support and I am at their mercy. I think that I am done with this company and I will not drive for them anymore. It is not possible to let their drivers on their own in situations like this.


You need to get gap insurance. Also Uber gives you state minimum coverage. In New York State it’s $25,000 coverage per person. Not even close to enough insurance. Get the gap insurance and raise your liability up to a minimum of $300,000. You say you were on your way to pick up a rider and you canceled the ride. If Uber determines that you are 100% not at fault they are not going to pay. Plus they do not cover collision for your vehicle only liability. I think that is what happened here. But it does sound fishy that you can’t find the cancel ride on your app


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are you sure on this . Only if pax is in your car ? I thought uber terrible insurance did cover you if you were on the way to the pax with the app on. Technically your driving for them . Again uber insurance has a ded of what 2500 ? 2000 ?
> You personal should have typical 500 or 1000 . I wonder if this person even had personal ? Rental car ; Driver did not have a car . Interesting . So the driver had to of had uber or rental car insurance . How would the driver be insured when the app is turned off ??? So there goes the drivers credit .


Rideshare companies do not offer you collision on your vehicle. However they may if you pay extra. But I’m not sure about that. I do know that their liability will be at your state minimum which is hardly enough insurance. If your personal insurance company does not offer rideshare gap insurance find one that does. I know Allstate and farmers insurance group does.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Like you said, you got in the way of the accident. Next time, leave 2 car lengths between you and the car in front of you and no one will projectile vomit their car into you. Must've not been a question on your drivers' test.
> 
> Uber will not fix your car. They are not affiliated.
> 
> ...


If you told em you were driving uber at
the time of the accident (not recommended)
Get a rideshare policy 
Dont ask dont tell
Dont get tickets on your record
Dont take uber VIP rides offers of bonuses,
answer any authentication steps during a ride
Dont give rides to anyone who cant walk
unassisted to your car
Uber will just about always side with 
the side opposed to yours
They are not here to and wont help you


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you told em you were driving uber at
> the time of the accident (not recommended)
> Get a rideshare policy
> Dont ask dont tell
> ...


When I realized there was a gap in my insurance I switched insurance companies and now have insurance for that gap. Rideshare companies are by law to give insurance companies your data on your rideshare app. Even if you don’t rideshare they can look to see if you are and they do. I had a couple passengers who were former Uber drivers who were canceled because their insurance company found out without them telling


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UBER DOESN'T CARE!!!!!


Truer words never written


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> UBER DOESN'T CARE!!!!!


Uber doesn't care if your body

is in a bag.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Uber doesn't care if your body
> 
> is in a bag.


True Dat


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Uber doesn't care if your body
> 
> is in a bag.


I don’t give a catsazz what Uber cares about


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

"I was sincere". Your first mistake.


----------

